
How to “Win” Arguments and Infuriate Opponents (with examples) - IsaacSchlueter
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/02/how-to-win-arguments-and-infuriate-opponents-with-examples/
======
lionhearted
Love that definition of sophistry. One of my good mates is big into running
intellectual circles around lesser trained people in oratory, which is
apparently quite satisfying to him, but doesn't get down to
truth/wisdom/epiphany quite so well.

As for God, despite it not being in vogue intellectually, after some research
into theology and philosophy, some cursory touchings on science, and some
discussions with some very smart people, I became a monotheist. I'll worship
in any house of worship and don't belong to a religion.

There are some very compelling arguments for atheism, and answering the
question, "If there was no God and no afterlife, how would I live my life
differently?" is very important to do. It might be scary, especially if you're
very religious, but take a crack at it. There's a middleground where you can
live more for the present and this life without giving up on any duty you
ascribe to yourself, and you'll grow stronger as a person for thinking down
that road. The question, "How would I live my life if there's no afterlife and
humanity will eventually go permanently extinct?" is an even scarier one, and
I can't bring myself to seriously consider that one yet, but I'd like to
eventually confront it.

As for, "You can’t disprove God", I can give some compelling arguments for at
least agnosticism and explain my beliefs in more than just desire for God,
desire for purpose, Pascal's Wager, or utility of God positions, which are
what most take. The easiest way around it? Use that circular reasoning thing -
"All theologians are full of it, because theology is BS."

